# General > Recommendations >  sunbed or fake

## angela5

I am going to a wedding in 5 weeks and would like to have a little colour about me i'm wearing a pale pink dress and looks pretty awful against peely wally skin, i've asked the girl i go to for beauty treats about fake tan she only does 1 make and i've heard lots of stories about fake tan, i don't want to look orange or have blotchy patches around my fingers and ankles.

Does anyone use a sunbed and how long would this take to get a tan.


thanks angela.

----------


## connieb19

> I am going to a wedding in 5 weeks and would like to have a little colour about me i'm wearing a pale pink dress and looks pretty awful against peely wally skin, i've asked the girl i go to for beauty treats about fake tan she only does 1 make and i've heard lots of stories about fake tan, i don't want to look orange or have blotchy patches around my fingers and ankles.
> 
> Does anyone use a sunbed and how long would this take to get a tan.
> 
> 
> thanks angela.


Dont chance that fake tan just incase it goes wrong..and even if it does go right it looks orange....

----------


## caithnessgirl

> Dont chance that fake tan just incase it goes wrong..and even if it does go right it looks orange....


What? chance skin cancer instead?! dont be ridiculous!! I'd rather look orange than get skin cancer to be honest!!

Angela, Johnson's holiday skin is a good fake tan...its mosturiser with a bit of fake tan added so doesn't go on too heavy if u get me.  Exfoliate well and mosturise (with normal mosturiser), wax or shave, the day before and the next day put it on. use gloves to put on the fake tan. get someone to help you with your hands....keep your fingers shut tight and you should avoid streaks!
Also, ambre solaire spray on tan in the light version is good....same process would apply!
Always give it a go a week or 2 before so you know how it turns out etc and you know you aint risking cancer!!
HAPPY TANNING!  ::

----------


## connieb19

> What? chance skin cancer instead?! dont be ridiculous!! I'd rather look orange than get skin cancer to be honest!!
> 
> Angela, Johnson's holiday skin is a good fake tan...its mosturiser with a bit of fake tan added so doesn't go on too heavy if u get me. Exfoliate well and mosturise (with normal mosturiser), wax or shave, the day before and the next day put it on. use gloves to put on the fake tan. get someone to help you with your hands....keep your fingers shut tight and you should avoid streaks!
> Also, ambre solaire spray on tan in the light version is good....same process would apply!
> Always give it a go a week or 2 before so you know how it turns out etc and you know you aint risking cancer!!
> HAPPY TANNING!


I think the people who are putting themselves at risk from skin cancer are the ones who never see a bit of sun and the first hot day they're out there half naked, peely wally white skin and sit till they burn and peel and it looks awful!!  At least if you have a few sessions on the sunbed, you won't burn.  No...I'd definately go for the sunbed, no doubts about it!!

----------


## caithnessgirl

> I think the people who are putting themselves at risk from skin cancer are the ones who never see a bit of sun and the first hot day they're out there half naked, peely wally white skin and sit till they burn and peel and it looks awful!!  At least if you have a few sessions on the sunbed, you won't burn.  No...I'd definately go for the sunbed, no doubts about it!!


 If she's "peely wally" as she says, then of course she'll burn on the sunbed...why wouldn't she? She asked about sunbeds and fake tans. She'd look better being a bit orange from fake tan than being pink  :Embarrassment:   from burning and risking skin cancer from a sunbed?
Thats just my opinion. I'd go for the fake....my health means too much to me just to look that little bit more "_naturally_ golden brown!!

----------


## connieb19

> If she's "peely wally" as she says, then of course she'll burn on the sunbed...why wouldn't she? She asked about sunbeds and fake tans. She'd look better being a bit orange from fake tan than being pink  from burning and risking skin cancer from a sunbed?
> Thats just my opinion. I'd go for the fake....my health means too much to me just to look that little bit more "_naturally_ golden brown!!


You don't burn on a sunbed though if you use it sensibly...Obviously if she's never been on one she will only go on for a few minutes at first then build it up so that in five weeks time she can have a nice, natural looking tan, rather than looking orange from fake tan..that's my opinion anyway!!

----------


## caithnessgirl

well lets agree to disagree! she's got an opinion from both sides anyways! Still think fake tans better.,...healthier and cheaper!
Whatever u decide to go for i hope it turns out well and you enjoy the wedding Angela!
 :Smile:

----------


## angela5

> If she's "peely wally" as she says, then of course she'll burn on the sunbed...why wouldn't she? She asked about sunbeds and fake tans. She'd look better being a bit orange from fake tan than being pink  from burning and risking skin cancer from a sunbed?
> Thats just my opinion. I'd go for the fake....my health means too much to me just to look that little bit more "_naturally_ golden brown!!


Skin cancer where is your evidence that sunbeds cause this.

Sunbeds are fine if they are controlled and advised by the right person, if someone is "peely wally" then their not going to risk jumping on a sunbed for the highest amount of time they can.

Using a sunbed in a controlled enviroment in my opinion is the best option the fake tans on the market are rank i would hate to go to a wedding all orange.

----------


## caithnessgirl

Have you ever even tried fake tan? it looks different on everyone. If you layer it on then yeah you prob will look orange- but whats the harm in putting a wee bit on? NONE!!
When you are all wrinkly and look about 70 when your 50 then we know what will be to blame. Sunbed sessions!!
Im not a doctor so i dont have "proof" as to saying sunbeds cause cancer. We've all seen the TV and news and heard the facts! I know they aren't good for you and can have nasty side effects....at the end of the day fake tan washes off...skin cancer and unneccesary wrinkles dont!!

----------


## angela5

Thanks for your time in replying.
I spoke to someone today and decided i will start sunbed sessions that way i will get an all over even tan save myself the embarresment of being "ORANGE".

----------


## angela5

> Thanks for your time in replying.
> I spoke to someone today and decided i will start sunbed sessions that way i will get an all over even tan save myself the embarresment of being "ORANGE".


You took the better option then.

----------


## caithnessgirl

I'm sure that wasn't trying to be catty!
Personal choice, but hey when you lot are all wrinkly and on the verge of skin cancer....us fake tanners will still be looking fine!
Good luck!

----------


## Fluff

for the best fake tan, get either a stand up- spray on tan from a tanning booth, or pay alittle extra and get it done preperly, a san.tropez from a good beauty salon. 
i am sure the beauty box would offer something good.

----------


## spiggie

Fake tan everytime!! who wants premature wrinkles and age spots... Not moi!!  If you have fair skin it would prob take alot more than 5 sessions at the sunbeds anyways as 1 session per week is the recommended amount.  Some fake tans go on realy well, or why not get the fake tan put on professionlay like the spray on stuff, or the st Tropez..?

----------


## connieb19

> Fake tan everytime!! who wants premature wrinkles and age spots... Not moi!! If you have fair skin it would prob take alot more than 5 sessions at the sunbeds anyways as 1 session per week is the recommended amount. Some fake tans go on realy well, or why not get the fake tan put on professionlay like the spray on stuff, or the st Tropez..?


Is there anywhere up here that does the spray tan?

----------


## caithnessgirl

> Is there anywhere up here that does the spray tan?


_Surely you wouldn't ACTUALLY want to use it Connie??_
You might turn orange!!    ::

----------


## spiggie

yes There are a few places up here that do it,  and a few people do the St tropez Fiona Tague does that, she works at Streaks Ahead im sure the Beutician at the bridges back bridge street does it aswel.. hope this helps  :Smile:

----------


## Jeid

To be honest, I think both look terrible. Who cares if you have pale skin? It'll look worse if its orange!

----------

